# New to Cyclone



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi All,
I just got my first real DC. The HF 2 HP. I went to Woodcraft to pick up a Cyclone as I want to do this right. There is no mechanical attachment for the cyclone lid to the 30 gallon trash can. Is this right? Does the negative pressure just keep the lid on? Or am I missing a part?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I cannot help with your connection question, but have you seen this thread before you commit to the cyclone?

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/forget-dust-deputy-27235/


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

I saw that thread Dave. Honestly it looks like a winner. However I am at the point now where I am in the middle of a project and got this for a gift. I am sort of hoping this will be one part of my dust collection at some point. I always thought I could make my own. However the price was right so I am hoping to go with this for a bit. 

Still not sure if it clamps down onto the trash can or not. Can someone who uses a cyclone let me know please.


----------

